# Flow board and Bindings



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Two years ago the Flow Infinite and Solitude were two of the best freeride boards I tested. I am not sure if they are still models they offer. I use a Solitude for resort riding still. I do a lot of slackcountry type stuff and the gradual taper is perfect for my type of riding. It's also a damn tough board.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

i live in bury m8 and on my first season few years back i used a morrow wide board and flow bindings cos i was stupid i dont even have big feet.
ive had a few boards since then and settled on my rome graft 153 and rome 390 bindings so if ur looking to buy a 158 morrow wide board and flow bindings on the super cheap let me know and ill happily send em ur way!!


----------

